# dow int. medical college karachi pakistan



## energetic (Nov 19, 2010)

RUSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

THERE ARE FEW SEATS STILL AVAILABLE IN DIMC KARACHI IN 6TH BATCH 2011. TRY NOW ONE YEAR CAN BE SAVED BY JOINING 6TH BATCH ALREADY STARTED ON 6TH OCTOBER 2011.
REQUIREMENT: SAT 11 SCORES 550/800 OR IBCC EQUIVALANCE MINIMUM 60 PERCENT.
CONTACT : DOW INT . MEDICAL COLLEGE ADMISSION CELL


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

is dow medical college mbbs students separated/different class from dimc


----------



## energetic (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes it is absolutely seperate than dmc but study system and curriculum is exactly the same. The admission system and procedure is different . There is no entrance test whatsoever.


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

which one would you choose. FMH(private in Lahore) or dow medical college


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

i got admission in both, please advise. not dimc but dmc


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

Justina12 said:


> i got admission in both, please advise. not dimc but dmc


DMC is one the best and oldest Medical Colleges in Pakistan. If you've the choice, I'd recommend DMC or DIMC...You get the same degree with both.


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

thank you. yes i got admitted in both but my grandparents are in Lahore. and this is the problem. in fact they are renovating my room. i am still in dallas, and checked the website of dmc, they already started school on Oct. 25.


----------



## energetic (Nov 19, 2010)

admission in dmc needs entrance test compulsorily. have u cleared that test whereas dimc needs sat2 or ibcc equivalence . dimc has started on 6th october 2011 just to allign students with the curriculum but actual study will start with dmc and smc. have u been accepted by dmc or dimc. dimc ,dmc and smc all the threes come under dow university of health sceinces karachi and wil confer the same degree.


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

@ justina 12
I would recomend Dow medical college since it is government and is one of the oldest in pakistan plus have excellent faculty and gud cllicnical experience. And its classes is starting in Dec since the test was conducted 30 oct 2011 the past sunday. I think u must have applied as a foreigner.


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

i got admitted in dmc thru hec as a foreigner but unfortunately my grandparents called me last night and said that i am staying in lahore


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

The decision finally is urs but don't forget people die to get in dow medical each year. Dont u have other relatives in khi. Btw what was ur ibcc equivalence score and Sat2 scores. (if u dont mind sharing that no problem).


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

really ? thanks for the info


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

If u dont mind can i know ur ibcc score and sat subject scores. thanx


----------

